# What magic items are good for a bard?



## Lord Pendragon

I was looking over my latest character, a bard, recently and it occurred to me that--never having played one before this one--I don't really know what kinds of magic items work best with the class.

Now of course there are some magic items that every PC is going to want.
_-Ring of Protection
-Magical Weapon/Armor
-Amulet of Natural Armor
-Cloak of Resistance_

At the same time, some items that seem particularly well-suited to a bard are:

_-Cloak of Charisma
-Ring of Wizardry_

Are there others?  I know about the various magical instruments, but none of those strike me as really adventuring items (after all, the _Lyre of Building_ is useful for building a keep, but not for delving into the Tomb of Igor, etc.)  I'm just curious if there are any items I should be particularly on the lookout for.


----------



## Spiteful Dwarf

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> I was looking over my latest character, a bard, recently and it occurred to me that--never having played one before this one--I don't really know what kinds of magic items work best with the class.
> 
> Now of course there are some magic items that every PC is going to want.
> _-Ring of Protection
> -Magical Weapon/Armor
> -Amulet of Natural Armor
> -Cloak of Resistance_
> 
> At the same time, some items that seem particularly well-suited to a bard are:
> 
> _-Cloak of Charisma
> -Ring of Wizardry_
> 
> Are there others?  I know about the various magical instruments, but none of those strike me as really adventuring items (after all, the _Lyre of Building_ is useful for building a keep, but not for delving into the Tomb of Igor, etc.)  I'm just curious if there are any items I should be particularly on the lookout for.






Horn of Blasting?


----------



## River

Please don't discount the lyre of building.  In a campaign that just recently wrapped up the party bard was constantly coming up with clever applications.

River


----------



## Steverooo

The Harp of Charming seems a natural, to me.  Pearls of power add a re-use of a first level spell for 1,000 GP.  Items of spell storing can more than double your spellcasting ability, if you can afford one.  Luck items (and their adds) are great...


----------



## Corinthi

I, too, reccomend the Lyre of Building. It's adventuring applications are incredible. Wary of that rickety rope bridge? Construct a nice sturdy new bridge via the lyre. Need to slow down an advancing army? Near instant fortifications. You can reroute rivers, seal or unseal tombs, build a cozy roadside instead of an open air campsite...


The Lyre of Building can be downright obnoxious in the hands of a player determined to use it. I know DMs who've banned the item because of it's impact within a party and the world in general.

Other useful items:
Spell Trigger Items and Scrolls. Surely a charisma based character with Use Magic Device as a class skill is happy to take advantage of it. I suggest blasty and healing type items that don't duplicate core bardic abilities or spells.
A Circlet of Persuasion is rather nice.
The Robe of Scintillating Colors is fitting for bards. My friends began calling my PC a 'Disco Bard' after I recieved and began using one.
Elven Chain and Mithral Breastplates. The thieves will want a lower armor check penalty, the Monks and Wizards will want bracers, so the Bard is in a good position to take advantage of some of the heavier forms of magical light armor the party finds.
Bracers of Archery. Since you'll likely not be using the Bracers of Armor, Bracers of Archery make a nice choice. Sit back, sing, and fling arrows to harrass the enemies.
A Harper's Pin is mighty nice if your PC is in a position to score one.
A Ring of Mind Shielding is pretty handy if you'll be doing much intruige.
Ditto for a Hat of Disguise, plus if you know bunches of languages, the hat is really nice assistance for when you opt to con various different races that might normally eat yours.
A Prayer Bead of Wind Walking, just because it's such an incredibly cool transport item. Search the entire dungeon while riling all the critters who can't even begin to keep up with or pose a credible threat to you while you move at that speed.

Just some ideas.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Circlet of Persuasion is also a great item. Not so in combat (though Use Magic Device can have great combat utility), maybe, but your charismabased skill become unbeatable with it. 


Mustrum Ridcully


----------



## Darklone

Get a pipe of the sewers at all costs 

It's just a matter of style and was often pretty useful for saving the group.


----------



## Dingleberry

Steverooo said:
			
		

> Pearls of power add a re-use of a first level spell for 1,000 GP.



_Pearls of power_ only benefit casters who prepare spells, i.e., not bards.


----------



## Shadowdancer

There's a magical haversack that's a must for bards. It can carry all of your instruments and performing outfits.


----------



## Lord Pendragon

Spiteful Dwarf said:
			
		

> Horn of Blasting?



The _Horn of Blasting_ is certainly a great item, and one I'd love to get my hands on!  Of course, it can also be used by anyone, so it's not really synergetic with my bard in particular.


			
				River said:
			
		

> Please don't discount the lyre of building. In a campaign that just recently wrapped up the party bard was constantly coming up with clever applications.



You know, I really had.  But now I'm looking at it again with new eyes.  I'd pretty much discounted it as an item you got when you were looking to build a fortress, rather than actual adventuring.  Looking at it again, I can see how it'd be incredibly useful to have around!   It'd also be one of the rare items that demands a Perform check, which is nice.


			
				Steveroo said:
			
		

> The Harp of Charming seems a natural, to me. Pearls of power add a re-use of a first level spell for 1,000 GP. Items of spell storing can more than double your spellcasting ability, if you can afford one. Luck items (and their adds) are great...



My bard is 6th level, so I can already implant a _Suggestion_ in my music.  Indeed, I can do it as often each day as I manage to _fascinate_ a listener.  That makes the _Harp of Charming_ somewhat redundant.  And as another poster already pointed out, _Pearls of Power_ are useless to the bard, which _really_ sucks, IMO.  I think they were made as they were to keep sorcerers from getting out of hand, but the lack of any means of slot restoration short of a _Ring of Wizardry_ hurts the bard a lot.  And if we _do_ find a _Ring of Wizardry_, it's most likely going to go to the wizard in the party, as well.  


			
				Corinthi said:
			
		

> A Circlet of Persuasion is rather nice.



Indeed it is!  I hadn't even known about this item!  My bard already has a 14 intelligence, and isn't really going to need an intelligence boost.  This item is fantastic!  It's the equivalent if a _+6 Cloak of Charisma_ for everything but spells, and _stacks_ with the cloak. 


> Elven Chain and Mithral Breastplates.



I've already snagged a Mithril Breastplate.   I just need to get the sucker enchanted, now.







> A Prayer Bead of Wind Walking, just because it's such an incredibly cool transport item. Search the entire dungeon while riling all the critters who can't even begin to keep up with or pose a credible threat to you while you move at that speed.



I thought you needed to be a divine caster to use prayer beads?  In the description it says they are normal beads, until the holder casts a divine spell.  Has this been clarified/changed for 3.5?


			
				Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> Circlet of Persuasion is also a great item. Not so in combat (though Use Magic Device can have great combat utility), maybe, but your charismabased skill become unbeatable with it.



I haven't taken any Use Magic Device yet, simply because the DCs are so high.  20 to active a wand and 20+spell level to activate a scroll.  For a decent chance of it working, you need at least a +16 or +17 in the skill.  I've been holding off on UMD until 10th level or so, when I can sink enough skill points into it for it to be relatively safe to use.  The _Circlet of Persuasion_ changes things, though.  If I can get one of these beauties, it will definitely allow me to pick up UMD earlier. 


			
				Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> There's a magical haversack that's a must for bards. It can carry all of your instruments and performing outfits.



I have most of my Performing needs covered now, actually.  As an adventuring bard, I haven't had any need for performing outfits so far, and as far as instruments go, he carries a lute and fiddle, and uses _Summon Instrument_ if he needs anything else.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Lord Pendragon said:
			
		

> I haven't taken any Use Magic Device yet, simply because the DCs are so high.  20 to active a wand and 20+spell level to activate a scroll.  For a decent chance of it working, you need at least a +16 or +17 in the skill.  I've been holding off on UMD until 10th level or so, when I can sink enough skill points into it for it to be relatively safe to use.  The _Circlet of Persuasion_ changes things, though.  If I can get one of these beauties, it will definitely allow me to pick up UMD earlier.



Don´t forget there is little penalty for failure if you use magic device - if you roll a 1 and fail the roll, there is a chance for mishap, otherwise, you just wasted an action (and maybe can`t use it again the next 24 hours...). 
Outside of combat, this means next to nothing, and during combat, you have to decide if there is something better to do than using the scroll/wand of "spell you really need now"  . 

A Good items is always Wands of Cure Light - I know, if you have a cleric, he will be better at doing it, but remember that, if he goes down, and you still have a wand of it, you can help him or others in need very fast (and you reduce the urge for him to buy several of them on his own)

Mustrum Ridcully


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

I think that there were some good magic items for bards on WotC's site a while back. You might also want to pick up a Horn of Valhalla. Screaming hordes of barbarians under your control are always nice. And it's ALMOST bard-specific (which I think you wanted), being as some functions require Bardic Music.


----------

